

Duck Duck Go tells you your IP when you ask for it - llambda
http://duckduckgo.com/?q=what+is+my+ip%3F

======
illdave
Searching Duck Duck Go for "show hn" shows that you can search HNsearch with
their !bang syntax: <http://duckduckgo.com/?q=show+hn>

~~~
jrussbowman
www.unscatter.com also has slashtags for HNSsearch. /hn, /hnstories and
/hncomments all work

<http://www.unscatter.com/search/?q=duckduckgo+%2Fhn>
[http://www.unscatter.com/search/?q=duckduckgo+%2Fhnstories&#...](http://www.unscatter.com/search/?q=duckduckgo+%2Fhnstories&cs=duckduckgo)
[http://www.unscatter.com/search/?q=duckduckgo+%2Fhncomments&...](http://www.unscatter.com/search/?q=duckduckgo+%2Fhncomments&cs=duckduckgo)

I didn't win, but I added it as an entry for that contest a while back.

------
llambda
For some reason this keeps getting flagged: it's disappointing that HN is
evidently not willing to allow a counterpoint to a multi-billion dollar search
company on the front page; on the one hand there's a submission with 70-some
points that shows Google offers this functionality on the other we apparently
can't also point out Duck Duck Go is equally capable. Personally I think that
Duck Duck Go deserves more attention than it gets.

~~~
libria
By all means, upvote and contribute to the discussion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3128997>.

 _Personally I think that Duck Duck Go deserves more attention than it gets._

Perhaps this is getting flagged b/c folks see it as promotion/spam?

------
Sodaware
DDG has a lot of short commands like this. There's a list of regular ones
here: <http://duckduckgo.com/goodies.html> (stuff like "is it raining?").

More technical commands are here: <http://duckduckgo.com/tech.html> (like IP
address lookups, whois commands and password generation).

------
jrussbowman
Just checked, the duckduckgo instant answer integration on www.unscatter.com
got this by default it appears

<http://www.unscatter.com/search/?q=what+is+my+ip%3F>

------
JonnieCache
Does anyone know of a site which returns nothing but your IP address in
text/plain when hit with a GET request?

Such a thing would be useful for scripting purposes.

~~~
brador
A competent programmer could build it in the time it took you to read this.

~~~
JonnieCache
Yes indeed. However this competent programmer has paid work to be doing, and
possesses the certain knowledge that such a thing exists already.

Anyway, I'll bite:

    
    
        lambda { |env| [200, {'Content-Type'=>'text/plain'}, [Rack::Request.new(env).ip]] }

------
gunjank
While Google gives my public IP, Duck Duck Go gives the IP address of my local
network, that is behind my office's firewall.

How useful is this IP address?

~~~
arethuza
It definitely only gets the external IP for my work PC here - perhaps your
firewall isn't using NAT and you have a public IP address range on your
internal network?

------
x0ner
So does Google?

------
smoove
shorter version: <http://duckduckgo.com/?q=ip>

